
GitHub Is an Exceptionally Free Place for Open-Source Software - olalonde
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/516531/the-internets-innovation-hub/
======
greenyoda
_" Yet GitHub is not a place for socializing and sharing photos. It’s a site
where software developers store, share, and update their personal coding
projects, in computer languages like Java and Cobol."_

I wonder how much Cobol code there actually is on GitHub?

~~~
duskwuff
And I wonder what percentage of the COBOL code on there was written for purely
ironic purposes. (Like, COBOL ON COGS or whatnot.) Probably quite a bit --
nobody writes COBOL unless they have to, and what does get written is unlikely
to be reusable.

